# Layout section names for Fictitious locations.



## johnfl68 (Feb 1, 2015)

Hello:

If you are creating a fictitious layout, which does not represent any real world locations, how to you come up with names for the different areas?

You know,

Blank Junction
Blank Station
Blank Crossing
Blankville
Blank City
Etc.

Besides using past street names you lived at, family names, etc., are there other common things you use to come up with names for areas on your layouts?

Just curious what others do to help come up with names.

Thanks!

John


----------



## Fire21 (Mar 9, 2014)

One of our member here has "Scrapwood Junction"...I love that name. Along the Oregon coast we saw "Cape Foulweather"...I'd never live there. In Colorado is "Snowmass" and "Winter Park"...I wouldn't live there either.

I think looking at a map you can come up with some fantastic names for places. Also some brand names of products lend themselves to place names, such as "Pampers" Station or "Hungry Man" Crossing. :hah:


----------



## shaygetz (Sep 23, 2007)

http://www.accuracyproject.org/towns.html


----------



## DonR (Oct 18, 2012)

Some modellers enjoy coining amusing names for
places and businesses on their layouts.

Some use the actual names of business and industries local
in their City.

I was fortunate to find a Bachmann DCC starter set
available from an estate. It came with 2 Santa Fe
locos. The Santa Fe railroad ran basically in the
Southwest and that became the general locale
of my layout...a small city in an arid region. So
I have a Valley Metals Company, A Mesa
county office and a Midwest Food distributor. All 
the other industries have fictitious family type
names...

Don


----------



## CTValleyRR (Jul 26, 2014)

This is really one of those areas where you have to let your imagination run wild. Loosely speaking, a station (or depot) was where trains stopped, a junction is where two or more roads come together, crossing is where they intersect without joining. But no one was ever very scientific about applying those names. More importantly, sometimes a town was named when two lines came together (White River Junction), and over time one or more of the roads ceased to exist, without the town changing its name.

Most importantly, there is no layout police that is going to come take your layout away if you don't conform to the right naming conventions. Have fun with it, and do what you like. No one will care, although many of us love a good pun.


----------



## infernisdiem (Nov 12, 2011)

I have two buildings on my layout one that is suppose to represent a lumber yard, and another as a box making factory, Hazen' s lumber yard, and Kiram's boxes, both named after my boys, but may change it to stations if I can get my hands on passenger sets lol


----------



## Don72 (Mar 7, 2015)

I am freelancing my layout but it is loosely based on an real town in Oregon. I will be using names of existing geographical locations and the names of early settlers for my businesses.


----------



## raleets (Jan 2, 2011)

My layout contains somewhat of a biography of my life.....i.e., places I've lived, things I've done, etc., etc., along with some 'bucket list' things I've not yet done, such as a hot air balloon and a helicopter flying over the layout.
Rule #1 prevails at all times.....it's YOUR model train layout. 
Bob


----------



## microbuss (Mar 13, 2015)

Malfunction Junction LOL


----------



## CTValleyRR (Jul 26, 2014)

I thought it was "Conjunction Junction, what's your function?"


----------

